# مرحباً بالأخت أمة



## Twin (22 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*طبعاً أحب أن أرحب بالأخت أمة بتشرفها لنا بالأشراف علي القسم مع الحبيب فريدي وأنا *​ 
*وطبعاً بنا أني الأقدم بين المشرفين علي القسم أقدم عن نفسي وعن الحبيب والقريب الي قلبي أستاذي فريدي التهنئه الي الأخت أمة علي توليها الأشراف معنا علي القسم*​ 
*ومن هنا أقدم أيضاً الي كل الأعضاء ككل الشكر علي محبتهم وتواصلهم معنا للأجابه علي كل من هو سائل ....*
*فنحن ...*​[q-bible]
*إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا *​
[/q-bible]
*ومستعدين للمجاوبه أمام الكل*​​​[q-bible]
*بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ، *​
[/q-bible]

*فمرحباً بالأخت أمة معنا *
*وللأمام دائماً*
*لمجد أسم الرب يسوع*​ 
*وليكون بركه *​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​​​​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*ربنا معاكم و يعينكم في هذا القسم الهام جدا*


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

اللهم اجعل ايادي المشرفين خفيفة علي مشاركاتنا
امييييييييييييييييييين
مبروك يا امة...


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> اللهم اجعل ايادي المشرفين خفيفة علي مشاركاتنا
> امييييييييييييييييييين
> مبروك يا امة...


*ههههههههههههه*
*أمشي عدل وعلي الرصيف يحتار المشرفين فيك :t30:*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك​

30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30


----------



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## loly80 (22 مايو 2010)

حبيبتي امة بجد انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كدة

ربنا يقويكي ويحافظ عليكي

وتكوني شمعة تنور للكل يارب

اختيار موفق

ربنا يبارك


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف مبروك اختى المباركة على الاشراف

ويسوع المسيح يقويكى على هذا العمل الرهيب​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (22 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا ب الاخت امة 
مبروك الاشراف عليكي تستاهليها على جدارة 
منورة القسم المسيحي 

​


----------



## Critic (22 مايو 2010)

*تاسونى امة نورت القسم فعلا ربنا يبارك خدمتها*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك امة

على الاشراف على قسم الاسئلة اللى هينور بوجودك

شكرا توين على اللفتة الحلوة دى​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *طبعاً أحب أن أرحب بالأخت أمة بتشرفها لنا بالأشراف علي القسم مع الحبيب فريدي وأنا *​
> *فمرحباً بالأخت أمة معنا *
> ...


 

أشكرك أخي الحبيب *توين* على ترحيبك
ورجائي في الرب يسوع المسيح - رب الحصاد
أن يبارك دوما عملك وعمل الأخ الحبيب* فريدي*وعملي المتواضع
لتكون خدمتنا *"*كما يحق للدعوة التي دعينا اليها، 
بكل تواضع القلب والوداعة وطول الأناة*"* 
وأن نكون فكرا واحدا 
يجد فيه السائل ما ينشده
والباحث غايته 
 والعابر تثبيته. 

آميــــــــــــــــــن​
​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *ربنا معاكم و يعينكم في هذا القسم الهام جدا*


 

لا تنسونا بصلواتكم أخي *ماجد*
شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> اللهم اجعل ايادي المشرفين خفيفة علي مشاركاتنا
> امييييييييييييييييييين
> مبروك يا امة...


 


شكرا على تبريكك أخي *بيتر*

اللهم لتكن يمينك فوق أيادينا​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> الف مبروك​
> 
> 
> 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30


 


والف شكر لك على تبريكك​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ​


 

أشكرك أخي الحبيب *النهيسي*
على لطفك ومحبتك
القسم منور بنور خدمة ابناء المسيح

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

loly80 قال:


> حبيبتي امة بجد انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كدة
> 
> ربنا يقويكي ويحافظ عليكي
> 
> ...


 

أشكرك *لولي* يا حبيبتي
على كلامك الحلو 
والرب يسمع صلاتك من أجل خدمتنا
وينور حياتك يا قمر عشان الناس يشوفوا المسيح
في إعمالك الصالحة 
ويتمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

اليسوس أنستى قال:


> اهلا وسهلا ب الاخت امة ​
> 
> مبروك الاشراف عليكي تستاهليها على جدارة
> منورة القسم المسيحي ​


 

أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الحبيب *اليسوس أنستي*​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​ 
القسم منور بخدمتكم المباركة ​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *تاسونى امة نورت القسم فعلا ربنا يبارك خدمتها*


 

حلوة منك *تاسوني أمة *
أخي الحبيب *كريتيك*
فرحتني بيها

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك امة​
> 
> على الاشراف على قسم الاسئلة اللى هينور بوجودك​
> شكرا توين على اللفتة الحلوة دى​


 

الرب يبارك بيكي أختي الحبيبة *تاسوني كوينا*

القسم منور بيكم كلكم
وبخدمتكم المباركة​


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 مايو 2010)

بركة كبيرة للقسم انضمامك أمي الحبيبة أمة

مع أحبائي بالرب توين وفريدي

ربنا يجعل خدمتك سبب خلاص لنفوس كثيرة...


----------



## أَمَة (27 مايو 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> بركة كبيرة للقسم انضمامك أمي الحبيبة أمة
> 
> مع أحبائي بالرب توين وفريدي
> 
> ربنا يجعل خدمتك سبب خلاص لنفوس كثيرة...


 

آمين ثم آمين ثم آمين 
لكل من يخدم في كرمة الرب
متكلا عليه وليس على نفسه.

شكرا *الياس الحبيب*​


----------



## حمورابي (2 يونيو 2010)

*مَبروك الأشراف في القسم *


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا *حمورابي*
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## MATTEW (2 يونيو 2010)

*مبروك اختي امه الرب يقويك *

*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *مبروك اختي امه الرب يقويك *​
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك*​


 

شكرا يا *ماتيو*

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## nightelf (16 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك للأخت أمة وللأمام دائما.....


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2010)

nightelf قال:


> ألف مبروك للأخت أمة وللأمام دائما.....


 



ألف شكر لك أخي *nightelt *
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## geegoo (16 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك أختي الحبيبة في المسيح و يقويكي علي أعباء المسئولية الجديدة ..*
*أنتي كنتي مشرفة من قبل الترقية بمحبتك و حكمتك في مشاركاتك ...*
*سلام و نعمة ..*
​


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك في خدمتك أختي الحبيبة في المسيح و يقويكي علي أعباء المسئولية الجديدة ..*
> 
> *أنتي كنتي مشرفة من قبل الترقية بمحبتك و حكمتك في مشاركاتك ...*
> *سلام و نعمة ..*​


 

شكرا يا *جيجو* على كلام المحبة
وكلي أملي وصلاتي أن تكون خدمتي مرضية للرب
ويكون الروح القدس مرشدا وبانيا لهذا المنتدى

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 يونيو 2010)

اقدم اسفى اختى الحبيبه امه ان اكون اخر المهنئين لكى على الاشراف على القسم الخطير ده واللى كان سبب
من الاسباب اللى وضعها ربى فى طريق خلاصى 
بس صدقينى ظروفى فقط اللى جعلتنى اتاخر بالاضافه انى لم انتبه فعلا 
عموما القسم ده اصبح فيه بركه كبيره اختى 
ويارب تكون مشرفه طيبه ولاتكونى قاسيه مثل بقيه المشرفين ههههههههههه
بجد اتشوق دائما لقراءه ارائكى فما بال بالاشراف 
ربنا يحميك اختى ويحفظك من كل شر وشبه شر 
ومبروك الاشراف عليكي تستاهليها على جدارة و استحقاق


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اقدم اسفى اختى الحبيبه امه ان اكون اخر المهنئين لكى على الاشراف على القسم الخطير ده واللى كان سبب
> من الاسباب اللى وضعها ربى فى طريق خلاصى
> بس صدقينى ظروفى فقط اللى جعلتنى اتاخر بالاضافه انى لم انتبه فعلا
> عموما القسم ده اصبح فيه بركه كبيره اختى
> ...


 


شكرا يا مجدي 
ولا داعي للإتذار.... الرب يبارك بحياتك واسرتك
الإشراف عمل مسؤول والمسؤولة امور غير ملموس لغير حاملها.
بركة الرب تكون مع الجميع.


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2010)

*انا عايز ارحب بتاسونى امة تانى*

*




*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *انا عايز ارحب بتاسونى امة تانى*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 


أنا اقول أهلا وسهلا بيك تاي يا *كريتيك*
بس لي سؤال..............
هو اللي يرحب يمد لسانه؟ وليه؟ مش فاهمة


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2010)

> هو اللي يرحب يمد لسانه؟ وليه؟ مش فاهمة


*لا يا امى دى علامة الغلاسة عند المصريين*
*و برحب تانى بردو (بس من غير لسان علشان متفهميش غلط)*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *لا يا امى دى علامة الغلاسة عند المصريين*
> *و برحب تانى بردو (بس من غير لسان علشان متفهميش غلط)*


 



لا أبدا لم اسيئ الظن ولكني سألت لأن لم افهم.

واهو اديني تعلمت .... 



بص بقيت احكي مصري كويس اوي 30: وازغرد كمان.

بس بجد الصورة دي احلى بكثير


الرب يباركك يا كريتيك​


----------



## peace_86 (6 يوليو 2010)

*فقط منذ أن علمت بأنكِ أنتا لمشرفة في هذا المنتدى سعدت جداً، وأفرحني هذا الخبر جداً
مع العلم بان الاخوان الحبايب: فريدي وتوين هم من أصدقائي القدامى اللي لن أنسى فضلهم علي ..

إبنك: بيس*


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2010)

peace_86 قال:


> *فقط منذ أن علمت بأنكِ أنت المشرفة في هذا المنتدى سعدت جداً، وأفرحني هذا الخبر جداً*
> *مع العلم بان الاخوان الحبايب: فريدي وتوين هم من أصدقائي القدامى اللي لن أنسى فضلهم علي ..*
> 
> *إبنك: بيس*


 
أهلا بالإبن البار *بيس* 

انت فعلا بار يا *بيس.  *لا تنسى الطيبين ولا تقسى على المسيئين.

يا رب تكون فرحان دايما وارى نشاطك في المنتدى يعود كما كان من قبل.


----------



## peace_86 (7 يوليو 2010)

> يا رب تكون فرحان دايما وارى نشاطك في المنتدى يعود كما كان من قبل.



أكيد... اليوم شاركت في بعض المواضيع!


----------



## ديونسيوس (8 يوليو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووك ليكى كتير وبرغم انى عضو جديد لكن بهنيكى​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يوليو 2010)

ديونسيوس قال:


> مبروووووووووووووك ليكى كتير وبرغم انى عضو جديد لكن بهنيكى​


 

شكرا أخي *ديونسيوس*
وأهلا وسهلا بيك أخا جديدا في هذا المنتدى ونأمل أن نرى مشاركاتك.


----------



## ارفس (28 أغسطس 2010)

*مرحبا بكي اختي الغاليه المنتدي نور و الله يعينك علي الاسأله *

*و علي فكرة القسم ده حساس جدا بجد الله يعينك علي هذا القسم*​


----------



## أَمَة (28 أغسطس 2010)

ارفس قال:


> *مرحبا بكي اختي الغاليه المنتدي نور *​


​ 

*شكرا يا ارفس على ترحيبك* 
*للأسف أراك مفصولا* 
*وكنت اتمنى أن تكون شعاعا من أشعة نور هذا المنتدى.  *​


ارفس قال:


> *و الله يعينك علي الاسأله*​
> *و علي فكرة القسم ده حساس جدا بجد الله يعينك علي هذا القسم*​


 

*صدقت في أن القسم حساس فهو يتعلق بخلاص النفوس* 
*أما الأسئلة ليست مشكلة لأن لكل سؤال جواب*

*لكن، للأسف، السائلين لا يريدون أن يفتحوا قلوبهم للرب ليقبلوا الحق*​


----------



## peace_86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*أنا لسه اشوف الموضوع ...

دوماً يا ماما تثبتين لنا كم أنتِ قديسة ... السيد المسيح يكون معكِ*


----------

